# Acanac.ca DSL for $18.95/month? Anybody use them??



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Anybody use these guys? I'm currently with Rogers and I'm tired of the cost. Currently, I'm using High-speed (not the faster docsys service, however) and I'm getting 4124kb/s which seems fine to me.

But, $19.00/month?? (with one year contract)

http://www.acanac.ca/DSL-feature.htm

Thoughts?


----------



## Mac4me (Aug 26, 2005)

If you check out some of the posts over at DSL Reports/Canadian Broadband, Acanac is getting a huge thumbs down. 

http://www.dslreports.com/nsearch?boardlist=62&cat=remark&advanced=1&62=1&p=10&o=r&q=acanac

On the other hand Tecksavvy seems to be very popular. I'm looking for a Roger's alternative too, so feedback from EhMaccers would be great


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jeez! I'm at such a loss, here. I'm getting sick to death over Rogers' rates... and yet I'm insecure about switching, nor do I want to pay for a DSL modem. I already paid for a cable DOCSYS modem... and, at least my Rogers' connection has been rock solid (although why they do not give phone support for OS X Mail is beyond me).

Anybody recommend an alternative cable ISP for the GTA??


----------



## ebee (Aug 12, 2008)

*Don't use Acanac!! Beware worst service ever!*

Worst customer service ever.
Bought a new home so took a week off to move, etc.
Signed up online with Acanac but couldn't check my message during my week off because I didn't have internet - was waiting for Acanac to set me up at home. 
Before I signed up online I called Acanac and was told that service was available to my address so I went out and bought the Voip router for $70 (to save the extra $10/month Acanac charges) and signed up online.
When I got back to work this week I expected to at least get an email from Acanac telling me what's going on. To my suprise there was no message from Acanac. Since it's been 2 weeks since I signed up I sent them emails and filled in their online forms and didn't get a response. I tried calling but always waiting in a queue. Finally got a hold of somebody today and guess what they tell me - that they can't provide service to my home. Couldn't they have told me this sooner? Couldn't they have told me this at all? They had all my contact information but never did they send me any notice. They didn't even have the decency to call me to tell me this. And I blew $70 on the router for nothing. Had they told me I wouldn't have bought it.
I went for Acanac because the price was too good to be true. Most websites talk about how bad this company is but I thought I'd try it for a year - based on the price. Bad mistake on my part. Don't go for this company because it's so cheap. It's cheap for a reason. Too good to be true was right on the money.
Hope my experience will help others out there from making the same mistake I've made.


----------



## ebee (Aug 12, 2008)

*Another log about Acanac*

I'm back. Not only can Acanac not provide me with service or the decency to tell me this after a couple weeks but they have billed me for their services!

BE AWARE! Acanac seems only concerned about stealing people's money from them. 

Now I have the unenviable task of spending more time to clean this mess up.

What a bunch of rip off artists.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Any updates about Acanac DSL service?

I find the threads on dslreports a bit hard to follow - maybe I'm not on their main forum site.

I need DSL service in Belleville, Ontario, Montreal and Halifax - all with the same ISP provider.
Halifax doesn't seem to have DSL - is that true or is the info on the web just out of date?


----------



## ebee (Aug 12, 2008)

*Suggest you contact Bell first*

Hi,
I suggest you contact Bell first to see if your address can have high speed dsl service.
If they say no then Acanac won't be able to either and you won't have the mess I got into.

Good luck.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I already have high speed DSL in Belleville and Montreal - I'm just getting fed up with the service provided by the current ISP.

Halifax is a different story - that would be a new accounta and from what I have seen so far, DSL doesn't seem to be available there at all which is rather hard to believe.


----------



## ebee (Aug 12, 2008)

*Lucky for you*

You are very lucky to get DSL. 
I am stuck with my cable provider and whatever rates they decide to charge.
If I ever do get DSL I doubt I'd go with Acanac. Their customer service is really bad and I wasted a lot of time on the phone with many Acanac representatives before I got anything resolved.

btw - very cute photo - am I allowed to say that on these sites?


----------

